# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Síndrome de déficit de atención e hiperactividad

## ignoto

Esta retahíla de "palabros" corresponden a una patología que se calcula que afecta al menos al 19% de los niños.
O sea, que en cualquier actuación una quinta parte del público puede ponerse en cualquier momento a pensar en las musarañas o a correr.
Es una enfermedad que nos afecta tan directamente que consideré necesario informarme, aunque fuera minimamente, sobre esta enfermedad.
¿Alguien había pensado en la posibilidad de que este tipo de cosas también influyen en una actuación?

----------


## Marco Antonio

Aunque no toco la magia infantil, tengo un digno ejemplo en mi niña, Tiene 3 años y no para ni a comer, es increible. Sin embargo se puede tirar 45 minutos viendo el musical del Fantasma de la Opera, "ponme a la señora que canta" me dice. Eso si, no está sentada, esta... digamos.... a veces tumbada, a veces bocaabajo, a veces retorcida, pero siguiendo el hilo de las canciones. Por eso mi opinión es que, si bien mi niña no se puede estar quieta ni 2 minutos, si que es capaz de prestar atención continuada a algún acto (siempre que este le interese). Y si el espectáculo da para poder moverse, bailar y saltar (como las obras de teatro de los Lunis) mejor que mejor.

Un abrazo

----------


## KlinKlan

Hola,
Yo he dado clase a dos niños con déficit de atención, y bueno ya se cómo "aliviar el trastorno" y cómo hacer que presten atención, aparte de que tienen que tener un correcto tratamiento médico. El tema es que llevar esto al terreno de una actuación mágica e intentar sacar algo útil es muy difícil en mi opinión, está claro que en una actuación hay muchas posibildiades de que haya varios niños con trastornos de aprendizaje y comportamiento, pero detectarlos y hacer algo para aliviarlo es muy díficil en esa situación y además es muy posible que ni los padres lo sepan (o que pasen, eso es más probable tristemente).
En resumen, que está genial que te plantees estas cosas pero en mi opinión hay muy poco que hacer en ese contexto.

----------


## ignoto

Pues...
Si consigo detectarlos les doy un poco de Coca-cola CON cafeína.
Este síndrome se produce por una carencia hormonal y los estimulantes suaves los tranquilizan.

----------


## MagoJaume

Como ya ha dicho ignoto el mejor tratamiento sustitutivo de la medicación para un niño o adolescente con el SDAH (Sindrome del Déficit de Atención por Hiperactividad, o comunmente llamado hiperactivos a secas) es la cafeina, de hecho es el principal compuesto de la medicación que se receta a los escolares con SDAH.

En cuanto a la forma de hacerte con la situación si tienes varios chavales ocn SDAH sería hacerles claramente partícipes, o bien tener preparado en tu repertorio algún juego que implique actividad fisica, si puede ser que griten y se muevan mucho mejor, puesto que así liberarán gran parte de la energía, y haciendoles partícipes como ayudante, etc. el niño se podrá mover sin cortar el hilo de tu actuación.

----------


## KlinKlan

> Como ya ha dicho ignoto el mejor tratamiento sustitutivo de la medicación para un niño o adolescente con el SDAH (Sindrome del Déficit de Atención por Hiperactividad, o comunmente llamado hiperactivos a secas) es la cafeina, de hecho es el principal compuesto de la medicación que se receta a los escolares con SDAH.
> 
> En cuanto a la forma de hacerte con la situación si tienes varios chavales ocn SDAH sería hacerles claramente partícipes, o bien tener preparado en tu repertorio algún juego que implique actividad fisica, si puede ser que griten y se muevan mucho mejor, puesto que así liberarán gran parte de la energía, y haciendoles partícipes como ayudante, etc. el niño se podrá mover sin cortar el hilo de tu actuación.


Mi experiencia es con niños con déficit de atención pero sin hiperactividad, y por lo que parece son bastante más complicados de detectar y sobre todo de tratar. Lo que dices está muy bien, el problema es que a ver quien es capaz de detectar a un niño así en el contexto de una actuación. Y si estuvieramos preparados para eso entonces ya no sólo se cobraría por hacer magia.
Por lo que me cuentan profesionales de la educación infantil la clave de todo esto está en que cada centro de educación tenga un equipo de atención temprana competente, de esa forma se detectan estos trastornos  en cuanto el niño llega el primer día de clase..., y se solucionan muy rápido. Sino pueden hacerse viejos y que todo el mundo siga creyendo que son "un poco raritos", mientras ellos han tenido una vida llena de dificultades extra y frustraciones.

----------


## nanocampos

Muy buenas amigos:

Tengo la suerte de trabajar en el tiempo libre con chicos y chicas de 8 a 17 años.
Estoy de acuerdo con los que aseguran que una medicación correcta es la clave para la mejora de estos chavales, pero ¿Y si te toca trabajar con ellos cuando se encuentran en períodos de descanso de medicación (normalmente en vacaciones escolares)?

Mi caso es ese y deacuerdo con Ignoto, la cafeina es un sustitutivo de la medicación... En el pasado campamento teníamos 8 chicos con ese diagnóstico (la verdad es que en mi opinión cuando un niño o niña te da la lata en clase, en ocasiones se diagnostica muy a la ligera el SDAH) y estuvieron encantados porque en las comidas poníamos coca-cola para todos...

En fin, si aprendemos a trabajar con ellos dándoles actividades "moviditas" u ofreciéndoles alguna responsabilidad, tendremos "ganada la batalla" y habremos educado un poquito.

Un abrazo.

----------


## MagoJaume

> [...]En el pasado campamento teníamos 8 chicos con ese diagnóstico (la verdad es que en mi opinión cuando un niño o niña te da la lata en clase, en ocasiones se diagnostica muy a la ligera el SDAH) y estuvieron encantados porque en las comidas poníamos coca-cola para todos... 
> 
> En fin, si aprendemos a trabajar con ellos dándoles actividades "moviditas" u ofreciéndoles alguna responsabilidad, tendremos "ganada la batalla" y habremos educado un poquito.
> 
> Un abrazo.


Estoy completamente deacuerdo contigo; como monitor y coordinador de T.L. me han llegado chavales con diagnóstico de SDAH por parte del profesorado y simplemente se trataba de pequeños trastornos de conducta o de atención, que pueden corregirse con una correcta actuación por parte de los profesionales sin llegar a ser necesaria la medicación.

También como dices a los que nos dedicamos al ocio y tiempo libre (ya sea como monitores o en nuestras actuaciones de magia) suele coincidir con los periodos de descanso de la medicación, por lo que nos toca tener un "as en la manga" con actividades o juegos de magia que sean lo más moviditos posibles, de forma que ayude a que estos chicos se puedan centrar y disfrutar de la magia (o la actividad que sea).

----------


## ignoto

¿A alguien le suena un juego de magia infantil llamado "Los osos amorosos"?

----------


## magicsergi

Hola companyeros;
Soy el amigo de quasi, me ha interesado poner una respuesta en este tema prque yo tego un el " deficit d'atenció " del que hablais. me lo detectaron hace apenas un año y la verdad esque es nun poco raro. Yo me medico y se mas o menos de que va si teneis alguna pregunta sobre lo que nos pasa me lo decis.
Gracias
magic sergi

----------


## Gandalf

> ¿A alguien le suena un juego de magia infantil llamado "Los osos amorosos"?


A mi, pero no te pienso hacer publicidad...

 :P

----------


## magomarcos

Tema extraido de otro foro con autorizacion de Ignoto y Mago Saldaña en el cual nos recomiendan esta pagina . 

http://www.educacioninicial.com/ei/a...eadd/index.asp 

de la cual me tome el atrevimiento de pasar sus recomendaciones para un niño en su aula escolar , en version niño en un show de magia. 

De ahi salio esto, 

COMO TRATAR UN NIÑO CON ADHD EN UN SHOW DE MAGIA 

El Síndrome de Déficit de Atención-Hiperactividad ( ADHD ) es un síndrome de la conducta que se caracteriza, por la presencia de 3 síntomas: hiperactividad,falta de atencion e impulsividad. 

Hiperactividad es sinónimo de Hiperkinesia, significa excesiva actividad motora ,falta de atención esta referida a la presencia de periodos cortos de atención (atención sostenida) y se manifiesta en aquellas actividades que no gratifican al niño de manera inmediata, y que le demandan un esfuerzo mental,impulsividad es el actuar antes de pensar. 

Trabaja con flexibilidad, dedicale el tiempo, la energía y el esfuerzo para saber escucharlos y brindarles apoyo realizando los cambios necesarios. 

Puede ser que el niño no vea o no escuche bien desde donde esta sentado, o esta sentado junto a otro niño que lo esta molestando, para tu show y cambialos de lugar, separalos. 

Asesorate y ten conocimientos sobre el Trastorno ADHD. 

No sorprenda al niño molesto con malos gestos y voces altas, prepárelo para el cambio de su rutina. 

Use señales: levanten las manos, aplaudan, pasen al frente, vuelva a sentarse, domina el show y su platea para que el niño sepa cuando algo comienza y cuando finaliza. 

No pierda de vista al niño, para asi poder guiarlo mientras el disfruta del show. 

Incluya recompensas : hagalo participar y ser parte del show, y premielo con aplausos. 

Estructure su show no deje al niño con ADHD esperar demasiado, prestele atención o el terminara con su show. 

Cambie su tono de voz: matice según las ordenes: algunas más suaves, otras en voz mas alta, nunca pierda la calma. 

Intente que los niños lo miren a los ojos, disponga las sillas de tal manera que todos puedan mirarlo. 

Procure ser divertido y hasta crear misterio, usted tiene todos los elementos necesarios para logralo. 

Felicite al niño con ADHD cuando esta concentrado, ejemplo Ud esta pidiendo que nombre un color y dice uno, no lo pase por alto nombre ese color que el se sienta integrado al show. 

Magomarcos

----------


## torino

Interesante... a mi esque los niños en ocasiones me pueden, son imposibles de manejar...hehehe. Pero intentare centrarme en el niño en cuestion y seguir tus pasos. Gracias

----------


## juanmoreyra

buena e interesante pagina gracias por el dato marcos.

...a mi me parecia ke mi metodo de la patada en la rodilla no estaba funcionando...

----------


## Pulgas

Este tema se abrió hace muchos años. Quiero retomarlo para hacer algunas consideraciones, para que nos adentremos en lo que puede suponer esa enfermedad durante el transcurso de uno de nuestros espectáculos, y para que reflexionemos acerca de que el "_niño tocapelotas_" puede que no lo sea tanto, o, al menos, no lo sea porque sí.

Retomaré el hilo argumental de algunas de las cosas que ya se han indicado e incidiré en temas nuevos.

*Niños con trastorno por déficit de atención y/o hiperactividad (TDAH)*
*¿Qué es el TDAH?*
Es un transtorno neurobiológico. Concretamente el trastorno neurobiológico más frecuente en la infancia. Se manifiesta por la dificultad en la concentración, lo que lleva a problemas de adaptación social, escaso rendimiento académico y desajustes emocionales.

*¿Por qué nos afecta en una actuación?*
Primero, por el grado de incidencia en la población (según la federación española de asociaciones para la ayuda al déficit de atención e hiperactividad, alcanza al *5%* de la población infantil.) (En este mismo hilo se ha hablado de un 19%).
Segundo, porque los niños son incapaces de prestar atención y concentrarse. No es que no quieran, es que no pueden.

*¿Cómo se manifiesta?*
Aquí podemos hablar de problemas y actitudes muy diferentes:
*Hiperactividad*: el nivel de actividad es muy superior al que debería tener según su edad (no parará quieto: se levantará, se tumbará, querrá pasear por la sala...).
*Impulsividad*: No alcanza a controlar su comportamiento (puede darnos guerra, mucha guerra), sus emociones (nos interrumpirá para hacernos partícipes de lo que siente, sea positivo o negativo) y sus pensamientos (nos interrumpirá para hacer comentarios, incluso fuera decontexto -que nada tienen que ver con la sesión-).
*Inatención*: Le cuesta mcuhísimo concentrarse, con lo que pierde la atención con extremada facilidad (se despistará y no será capaz de retomar el hilo de un juego, con lo que puede que incordie a otros espectadores).
Dentro de este trastorno se engloban varios, cuyos síntomas principales son: el hipercativo-impulsivo, el inatento, el combinado.

*¿Por qué es bueno que hablemos de esto?*
Porque tendemos a echar la culpa al niño por su comportamiento: le tachamos de maleducado, de tocapelotas, de incordión. Y en algunos casos será verdad, pero en otros el peque no lo puede evitar. Así pues, nuestros comentarios ácidos y muy críticos a veces son extremadamente crueles, injustos y fuera de razón.

*¿Cómo podemos diferenciar a un paciente de un maleducado?*
No podemos. Eso es lo malo: que, en tan poco tiempo, no podemos diagnosticar. Así pues, valga la recomendación de que, en caso de duda, tratemos al peque como si de verdad tuviera un problema y no nos cebemos con él como si se tratara de un predelincuente.
Hay algunos indicios que, generalemnte, nos pueden servir como orientación:
Los problemas de sociabilidad hacen que el niño con trastorno difícilmente sea el líder de una pandilla. Desde ese punto de vista, si el revoltoso es el caudillo de un grupito, si unso cuantos le siguen, normalmente no nos estaremos encontrando con un niño enfermo, sino con un gamberrete en potencia.

*¿Cómo reaccionamos frente a un niño "problemático"?*
Generalmente nos crea varios sentimientos:
*Desconcierto*: nos enfrentamos a algo que no controlamos. No llegamos a entender el porqué de su actitud.
*Enfado*: que nos lleva a la frustración. Pensamos que el peque quiere reventar el espectáculo; o dar la nota, porque tiene un exesivo afán de protagonismo.
*Rechazo*: tendemos a tratarle de manera diferente a los demás. Incluso cuando le "asignamos un papel protagonista" (algo que se repite muchas veces en el foro) lo hacemos con cierto rechazo: le otorgamos ese "privilegio" para que nos deje en paz.

Como estamos acercándonos peligrosamente al tocho-post, hago una pausa para que podamos asimilar la información. Y, sobre todo, para que empecemos a reflexionar sobre la etiqueta que ponemos con tanta facilidad a un peque, tachándole de tocanarices, cuando, quizás no lo sea de manera voluntaria.
En otro momento, más (mucho más).

----------


## Pulgas

*El comportamiento del niño con TDAH*
Una de las características es que el peque tienen a aburrirse más fácilmente que los demás (de ahí su necesidad de moverse y realizar actividades que le estimulen).
Los que saben de todo esto, señalan tres condicionantes en la conducta de los niños:
*Novedad*: necesita hacer cosas nuevas a cada instante. Nos puede influir, positivamente, porque somos novedad para élm, con lo que, a priori, su atención inicial está garantizada. Negativamente, porque cualquier otra cosa que llame su atención, puede sacarle de la sesión.
*Presente continuo*: muestran mucho sentido del presente y nmuy poco del pasado o del futuro. Su estado de ánimo no depende de una sucesión de acontecimientos, sino de los inmediatos, sin que pueda extrapolar o relacionar unos con otros.
*Necesidad de actividad física*: donde más lo notaremos es en el hecho de que les cueste estar sentados y prestar atención.

*¿Cómo debemos actuar?*
En este sentido me voy a detener en analizar lo que nos sucede a nosotros y lo que le ocurre al peque.
Empecemos por el niño, que es el importante.
Posiblemente tenga prioblemas de autoestima; quizás swe manifiesten en él síntomas depresivos. ¡Lógico: se pasa el día entero escuchando que todos le decimos que es un pesado y un maleducado!

A nosotros no nos corresponde tratarle (entre otras cosas porque el tratamiento es farmacológico) pero sí podemos intentar minimizar los efectos de su comportamiento durante el espectáculo.
*Utiliza un lenguaje positivo.* No sólo con este tipo de niños, sino siempre. Existe una clara diferencia entre reñir a un niño porque se levanta o hacer un juego del hecho de que se siente.*Mírale mucho*. Se sentirá integrado, partícipe de algo "importante".*Háblale.* Personaliza algún comentario en él.

----------


## Pulgas

*¿Merece la pena dar protagonismo al niño con TDAH?*
Vamos a partir de la realidad: nosotros estamos con él muy poco tiempo (ya hemos dicho que, en realidad, nos costará mucho identificar si su comportamiento corresponde a un trastorno de atención o a otras causas). Y debemos salvar la sesión. No nos podemos permitir el lujo de que se nos desbarate por un espectador.
Partiendo de eso, con frecuencia se lee que al alborotador es bueno darle una responsabilidad: si es mayor, convertirlo en "vigilante" (u otra figura similar); si todos tienen una edad homogénea, hacerle partícipe, como protagonista, de alguno de nuestros juegos.
Asumiendo que cada maestrillo tiene su librillo, yo no suelo premiar las conductas irregulares. No lo hago por dos razones esenciales:
La primera, que demuestro al peque que lo que hace está bien y le acostumbro a salirse con la suya.
La segunda y, para mí más importante, que demuestro al resto del público que conductas inadecuadas pueden culminar en premio. Es decir, que el revoltoso (aunque no losea de manera voluntaria) se sale con la suya y gana a los demás.
Para mí, una de las claves está en ignorar al peque. De esa manera comprueba que su conducta no funciona.
Ignorar al niño no implica, para nada, ignorar lo que está sucediendo: tengo un elemento de distorsión y no puedo actuar como si no sucediera nada. Así, acudiré al refuerzo positivo en cuanto a atención: miradas, palabras agradables, sorisas... Pero no el premiaré haciéndole protagonista de mi juego.
Si logrohacer que entienda las reglas de la sesión (diversión, participación de todos, cooperación) tendré un punto ganado.

*¿Qué es lo que nunca debo hacer?*
*Regañarle de forma evidente y en público*, pues lo considerará una declaración de guerra. Para él puede ser un reto lograr desquitarse.
*Ridiculizarle*. Ni a él ni a ningún otro niño, claro. Pero en este caso concreto es vital que no se sienta en evidencia negativa, pues estaré acrecentando su patología y no está nada claro que funcione a la larga.
*Desanimarle*. Si lo he escogido como voluntario y no responde a mis espectativas, siempre será preferible hacer con él un juego rápido (dejándo que loo disfrute) y buscar a otro ayudante que intentar forzarle a hacer lo que, quizás, no puede, bien porque no lo comprenda o bien porque le supere.
*No le metas prisa.* Necesita su tiempo, tiene su ritmo. Si eres ágil, ya llenarás tú su ausencia con tu saber estar en escena.

----------


## Coloclom

No conocía este hilo, pero, MUY INTERESANTE!


Lo que no entiendo, y es una cosa que recuerdo comenté con Iban (no recuerdo si estaba Fernando) que me fui con gran vacío del congreso de magos infantiles de Barakaldo. Hubo muchas cosas buenas, pero te metes una burrada de kilometros en el cuerpo para llegar allí y no encontrarte lo que te esperabas, por muchas cosas buenas que hubiese.

Y éste, es un tema entre otros, que creo deberían tratarse en un congreso de magia infantil.
Si hay algo que caracterice la magia infantil supongo que debe de ser el enfoque, la psicología, el cómo y el porqué.
Creo que son estos los temas que han de tratarse en las conferencias de magia infantil y no el "cómo hice tal efecto". Pues los efectos, efectos son, y eso no importa de cara a la magia infantil, o al menos, no en la misma medida que los anteriores. Los que vamos a uno de estos congresos esperamos poder aprender algo que en un futuro nos haga las cosas más fáciles cuando le hagamos magia a algún peque, y no como utiliza el mago un fp.

Sé que nada tiene que ver con el tema, pido disculpas por haber colado este post en este hilo; espero que siga su rumbo porque es realmente interesante

----------


## Pulgas

En el fondo, Marcos, sí puede entroncarse con el tema.
Los magos, como artistas, descuidamos en exceso algunso de los factores esenciales para llegar al público (estoy generalizando, por favor, que nadie se dé por aludido).
Uno de los aspectos que solemos olvidar es el psicológico: cuáles son las características del público para el que trabajo; cuál es la impresión que despierto en ellos en cuanto me ven.
Si lo llevamos al terreno de la magia infantil, todo actuante debería tener muy claras algunas nociones de psicología evolutiva (al menos conocer las edades, sus gustos y sus reacciones).
Si nos adentramos en ese terreno y nos aventuramos un poc más, observaremos que algunos de los problemas con los que nos encontramos no son sólo nuestos, sino generales, que están ya estudiados y tratados. Y así podremos encontrar muchas soluciones a los conflictos que se nos plantean durante una sesión.
Esta es, quizás, una de las claves que diferencia a un buen actuante (ojo, no digoprofesional) de quien sale a hacer magia porque le gusta, sin reparar en todos los detalles que se pueden/deben tener en cuenta.

¿Cuántos hilos hay hablando del niño conflictivo, del "revientasesiones", del "tocanarices". ¿Nos ehemos preguntado alguna vez por ese niño (visto individualemnte, no como público)?
Ahí puede estar una de las claves. si identifico una situación, puedo acercarme más a su solución.

----------


## Pulgas

Por si alguien desea profundizar más en el tema, aquí dejo algunas direcciones interesantes:

Federación española de asociaciones para la ayuda al déficit de atención e hiperactividad:
www.feaadah.org

ADHD Europe:
http://www.adhdeurope.eu/

Global Network on ADHD
www.global-adhd.org

----------


## ignoto

Simplemente añadir que muchos padres (muchos más de los que una persona sensata se atrevería a pensar) se NIEGAN a aceptar que su hijo pueda tener una enfermedad así y/o rechazan la medicación.
El "Concerta" (la medicación más extendida) tiene un precio muy alto y conforme el niño va creciendo, las dosis son mayores y más caras.

----------


## Nadir

A ver si somos serios. El profesorado no diagnostica ningún síndrome. Los síndromes los diagnostican (probablemente a la ligera como algunos comentáis) los médicos.

----------


## ignoto

> A ver si somos serios. El profesorado no diagnostica ningún síndrome. Los síndromes los diagnostican (probablemente a la ligera como algunos comentáis) los médicos.


En el SDAH la primera diagnosis NORMALMENTE la hace el psicólogo y es confirmada (o no) por el neurólogo pediátrico (o neurólogo "normal" si se diagnostica a un adulto). 

¿Por qué el psicólogo? Porque es detectado o bien por el psicólogo del colegio o bien los padres se informan y acuden a APNADAH (o colectivos similares) en donde les ponen en contacto con un psicólogo.

Después de una batería de tests en los que intervienen el niño, los padres y los maestros y una entrevista con el niño, se procede a emitir el diagnóstico.

Con las copias de los tests, se lleva al niño al pediatra que lo remitirá al neuropediatra para proceder a la diagnosis final y a la determinación del tratamiento.

Normalmente este consistirá en Rubifén o Concerta (o ambos) dependiendo de la edad y peso del chaval.

El tratamiento se revisará anualmente y esta enfermedad requiere de un seguimiento mensual por parte del pediatra.




Más o menos.

----------


## Nadir

Ignoto, no soy un experto en el tema, pero te comento dos cosas.

1. Los porcentajes que se barajan en educación en Madrid son del 5%. Lo del mínimo del 19% me parece una cifra demasiado alta (no me cuadra además con lo que se ve en las clases)

2. En las experiencias que he tenido (que no son muchas) el diagnóstico definitivo ha venido de neurólogos y psiquiatras (desconozco si también los hay de psicólogos). En todo caso nunca de profesores. Es más, el profesorado que conozco es poco proclive a creer en este tipo de trastornos, a no ser que detrás haya un diagnóstico que los confirme.

----------


## t.barrie

El problema en el diagnóstico de THDA es la falta de una medida objetiva, ampliamente aceptada. Tal como apunta Ignoto, se basan en las respuestas a unos cuestionarios por parte de los "observadores", padres y profesores. Por tanto, lo que para unos puede ser hiperactividad o falta de atención, para otros simplemente se trata de una conducta juguetona, espontanea o independiente. Debido a esta subjetividad, puede que que se diagnóstica el TDHA demasiado a la ligera. De ahí que aparezcan porcentajes tan altos de niños que lo padecen.

Es un tema interesante y complicado a la par.

En relación con la magia, no he hecho nunca magia infantil, me parece interesante que os planteéis cosas como esta, pero si no es que se os informe previamente, ¿como vais a diferenciar a un niño con hiperactividad en una sesión de magia? No se puede.
Un saludo.

Pd: por cierto vaya jaleo llevamos con las siglas del transtorno.... :302:

----------


## ignoto

Perdón pero me he perdido un poco y no sé quién ha escrito que lo diagnostiquen los profesores. Si fui yo, rectifico.

-La cifra del 19% me la dieron en APNADAH. Si es cierta o exagerada, no lo puedo asegurar.
-Desconozco como funciona en otras comunidades pero el diagnóstico previo del SDAH en la Comunidad Valenciana es efectuado en su mayor parte por psicólogos y el definitivo SIEMPRE por neuropediatras (o neurólogos). Muy rara vez se acude directamente al neuropediatra y pocas o muy pocas veces el diagnóstico previo viene del pediatra.
-Si estoy así de informado es porque conozco muy de cerca 4 casos de SDAH. Entre ellos, yo mismo. 
-La detección precoz por parte del profesorado ronda el 90% de los casos.
-El rechazo de los padres (se niegan a llevar al niño al psicólogo o rechazan los tests, por lo que no se puede proceder al diagnóstico) es de cerca del 75%. Al que le sorprenda esto, que sepa que he oído a un padre decir que su hijo de 8 años que apenas sabía leer que su hijo "ni tenía ningún problema".

Toda mi información, aunque es de primera mano puede haber sido mal comprendida y/o mal interpretada por mi pues soy un paciente y no un médico.

----------


## ignoto

Debo aclarar que a mi siempre se me ha informado de "Sindrome" y no de "Trastorno" por lo que escribo SDAH en lugar de TDAH.
No tengo claro cual de los dos términos es correcto pero el caso es saber en qué nos afecta como magos.

Por cierto, En los otros tres casos que conozco, en uno prima la hiperactividad y en los otros dos el déficit de atención. Caso curioso es que uno de ellos es un superdotado.

----------


## ignoto

http://www.apuntesdepsicologia.com/t...atencional.php

Aquí os pongo un enlace de una página que acabo de encontrar.

----------


## Spes

Me parece muy inteligente la solución que plantea Fernando: al no saber si el niño tiene o no tiene TDAH, se opta por la prudencia. Todas las indicaciones que he leído en este hilo son muy profesionales y me encanta que los magos las tengan en cuenta para sus actuaciones.
Como dije cuando me presenté, me dedico profesionalmente a la educación y tengo que decir que es lamentable cuando viene alguien a actuar al cole (ya sean músicos, payasos, etc) y, buscando la participación de los críos, terminan poniendo en evidencia o ridiculizando al más "tontuelo" mientras que el "sinvergüenza" (que generalmente ha molestado más que el anterior) sale ileso.... ¡injusticias de la vida!

----------


## Nadir

> Perdón pero me he perdido un poco y no sé quién ha escrito que lo diagnostiquen los profesores. Si fui yo, rectifico.


No, no fuiste tú, Ignoto. Creo que fue MagoJaume.

En cuanto a la detección, no sólo están los test, subjetivos. Suelen hacerse escaners cerebrales (al menos esta es la prueba que aportan con el diagnóstico médico).

Aquí una página de una psicóloga por la autónoma de Madrid que estima entre un 3% y un 5% los escolares afectados por el síndrome (esto me cuadra más, aunque si se busca probablemente se pueda encontrar cualquier cifra).

http://www.psicologoinfantil.com/art...iperactivo.htm

----------


## Pulgas

Onteresantes observaciones, pero...
Me encantaría que no nos perdiésemos en la enfermedad (ya he dicho que como magos no podemos detectarla) sino en cómo nos afecta y, sobre todo, cómo debemos actuar.
Con las cifras, como decís, podemos jugar y adapatarlas al gusto de cada interesado (Asociaciones, profesores, neurobiólogos, etc); con quien diagnostica, pasa exactamente igual.
Hoy he estaod trabajando en dos coles de Valladolid. En el oprimero tuve un niño "disperso" según la definición del profe. Resultado, lo sentaron en un banco lateral, solo, mientras sus compas estaban frontales y en grupo. Es cierto que el niño se levantó cuatro veces para ir a hablar con el profesor (que estaba cone l resto del gruopo. Le riñeron en las cuatro ocasiones. Yo intenté (sin gran éxito, como veis) atraerlo opor entrega, porque era interesante lo que decía y lo que hacía. No le reñí en ninguna ocasión, le animé a que se sentara como un juego más dentro de la sesión (un cuento en el que había magia) y hasta ahí llegué. Sin más pretensiones, sin más alardes.
Quizás sea de eso de lo que debemos hablar. Porque una de las veces que se levantó fue justo cuando iba a aparecer un pez, con lo que varios niños se distrajeron.
Esa es mi intención al reflotar este tema.

Por cierto, Nadir, fíjate que estamos hablando de un tema del 2006. Algunas de las alusiones que haces tienen esafecha y los que escribieron hace años que no se contectan al foro.  :Wink1:

----------


## Nadir

Coone, tienes razón Pulgas. No me había percatado de que se trata de un tema 'reflotado'. Sorry.

----------


## averroes

> Los síndromes los diagnostican (*probablemente a la ligera* como algunos comentáis) los médicos.


¿En qué te basas para afirmar eso?

César.
Mago de afición.
Médico de profesión.

----------


## Spes

> Onteresantes observaciones, pero...
> Me encantaría que no nos perdiésemos en la enfermedad (ya he dicho que como magos no podemos detectarla) sino en cómo nos afecta y, sobre todo, cómo debemos actuar.
> Con las cifras, como decís, podemos jugar y adapatarlas al gusto de cada interesado (Asociaciones, profesores, neurobiólogos, etc); con quien diagnostica, pasa exactamente igual.
> Hoy he estaod trabajando en dos coles de Valladolid. En el oprimero tuve un niño "disperso" según la definición del profe. Resultado, lo sentaron en un banco lateral, solo, mientras sus compas estaban frontales y en grupo. Es cierto que el niño se levantó cuatro veces para ir a hablar con el profesor (que estaba cone l resto del gruopo. Le riñeron en las cuatro ocasiones. Yo intenté (sin gran éxito, como veis) atraerlo opor entrega, porque era interesante lo que decía y lo que hacía. No le reñí en ninguna ocasión, le animé a que se sentara como un juego más dentro de la sesión (un cuento en el que había magia) y hasta ahí llegué. Sin más pretensiones, sin más alardes.
> Quizás sea de eso de lo que debemos hablar. Porque una de las veces que se levantó fue justo cuando iba a aparecer un pez, con lo que varios niños se distrajeron.
> Esa es mi intención al reflotar este tema.
> 
> Por cierto, Nadir, fíjate que estamos hablando de un tema del 2006. Algunas de las alusiones que haces tienen esafecha y los que escribieron hace años que no se contectan al foro.


Uff! Pulgas! Me encantaría verte actuar... Enhorabuena porque para hacer lo que cuentas hace falta una cosa que, me parece, estamos obviando en este tema y es "la paciencia"

----------


## Boñi_4ever

Este tema me parece muy bueno tratarlo. Yo soy monitor de tiempo libre y campamentos. Tengo 3 niños con ese problema y, francamente, admito que no todos se comportan de la misma manera. A mí me pasó que con uno, la primera vez que estuve con él, lo etiqueté de caso perdido y actué indebidamente con él, regañándole en público y demás. La 2ª vez hice lo contrario: en vez de esperar a que liara una, estuve al principio de los campamentos siempre con él, hablando y buscando un tema común, etc... Con ello descubrí que el principal problema que tenía era el rechazo y la falta de cariño. Y llegué a "controlarlo" de manera diferente. En vez de regañar después de la travesura, le vigilaba un poco más y evitaba cualquier momento de distracción. Buscando así su confianza conseguí que todo lo que yo le dijera lo hiciera a la primera y sin problemas. Por lo tanto, llegamos a la conclusión de que la enfermedad, transtorno, como queráis decirlo no les lleva directamente a hacer algo mal. Sólo necesitan ser más atendidos y ver que son queridos en muchos de los casos.

Y en cuanto a la medicación: sinceramente yo odio que se la den porque en algunos casos los niños dejan de ser niños y no me parece muy buen recurso. Ves un niño "zombie" el cual está triste y desanimado. Y muchas veces he estado con mis chavales sin que se la hayan tomado y he podido estar con ellos igual de bien o mejor.

Ya sé que es difícil leerme porque me lío yo solo. Lo siento.

Espero que os haya servido mi experiencia u os sirva.

----------


## t.barrie

> ¿En qué te basas para afirmar eso?
> 
> César.
> Mago de afición.
> Médico de profesión.


Tienes un MP, que voy hacerle caso a Pulgas en lo de perderse en la enfermedad... :Wink1:

----------


## Nadir

> ¿En qué te basas para afirmar eso?
> 
> César.
> Mago de afición.
> Médico de profesión.


En los comentarios de una amiga médico que me comenta que habría que ser mas exhaustivo pero que no se dispone del tiempo necesario (o los medios, según).

----------


## averroes

Generalizar es muy malo, Nadir.

----------


## mago alcala

Yo suelo hacer magia para la Asociación de Síndrome de déficit de atención e hiperactividad de La Rioja y nunca he tenido un problema. Una cosa es su enfermedad y como les influye cuando se aburren. Pero viendo magia no hay que esforzarse mucho para llamar su atención y que sean participativos.

----------


## Nadir

> Generalizar es muy malo, Nadir.


¿Siempre es malo generalizar? No lo creo. Otra cosa es que se tenga razón o no.

Tú mismo has generalizado con tu frase.

----------


## Iban

Con este tipo de temas tengo un gran dilema interno. Poque sin querer pecar de insensible, creo que cada vez más tendemos a buscar traumas, síndromes, problemas psicológicos y deficiencias en las actitudes de todas las personas. Acabamos de inventar un montón de nuevas palabras para montones de trastornos que no tienen porqué serlo. El comportamiento del individuo no tiene que plegarse a un estándar; y pretender hacerlo significa acabar con la diversidad del ser humano. Y pretender hacerlo por medio de la medicación es, bajo mi punto de vista, una aberración.

Esta nueva tendencia a la sobreprotección, a mi entender, es socialmente perniciosa. Estamos impidiendo que las individuales se desarrollen de manera natural. Si bien los casos extremos puede que necesiten una clasificación como patología (cosa que yo también pongo en duda, cuando el tema sale en una conversación más íntima), cada vez más estamos limando los extremos y nos estamos acercando al punto en el que sólo el hombre gris es normal, y todos los demás están trastornados en mayor o menor medida.

Si yo tuviese ahora siete años y me pillase el psicólogo del colegio, probablemente me diagnosticaría borderline, obsesión compulsiva temporal, hiperactividad, narcisismo, complejo de Peter Pan, y alguna cosa más de la que ni yo soy consciente.

Y sin embargo esto no ha sucedido, y he podido madurar psicológicamente hacia lo que soy ahora, sea bueno o malo. Pero, al menos, soy lo que mi maturaleza ha determinado.

Me da miedo la perspectiva hacia la que está avanzando nuestra sociedad: el bulling, la sobreprotección en la educación, la catalogación psicológica infantil, el miedo al fracaso, los nuevos métodos educativos...

Lo siento, Fernando, pero es que es un tema que me resulta tan delicado... : - (

----------


## ignoto

No, no. El SDAH no es un trastorno psicológico, aunque se detecte por esa vía.

Se trata de una deficiencia hormonal (creo que es una hormona, vamos) y se compensa con medicación. No con terapia ni nada de eso.

----------


## Pulgas

Iban, respetando profundísimamente todos tus miedos (muchos de los cuales comparto), me limito a exponer algo que está ahí, y a dar un toque de atención sobre el mal comportamiento de algunos niños durante una sesión y cuál puede ser nuestra reacción.
Algunos pequese se comportarán de manera inadecuada y requerirán una forma de actuar diferente según nuestra apreciación. En estas notas trato de fijar unos criterios básicos (muy básicos: no nos compete avanzar mçás) sobre esos casos.

----------


## Iban

Por favor, Pulgas...  :Smile1:  Precisamente tu manera de afrontar el tema es la que más adecuada me parece:

Niños diferentes, comportamientos diferentes, reacciones diferentes. Adaptarse al espectador y a lo que pasa en el patio de butacas. Sin meterse en definir que sea un niño inquieto, o que tenga un déficit compulsivo emocional de grado 7.

Y siento haber incidido en la desviación hacia la clasisficación patológica de estos comportamientos.

Para intentar volver al cauce, creo que hay una actitud del mago que puede ser buena para detectar, afrontar y superar estas situaciones: imaginarte que, durante el tiempo de la actuación, estás siendo el padre y el maestro de tus espectadores. Yo no soy padre, ni mago infantil, así que tengo poco criterio para decirlo. Pero si contratase un mago, me gustaría que tratase a los niños con cariño, y también con una actitud didáctica.

Jo, ¿cómo hacemos para reconducir esto hacia donde debía ir? Lo siento, lo siento, lo siento....

----------


## mago alcala

Totalmente de acuerdo con vuestras conclusiones que además me parecen muy meditadas.

Pero como he leído en alguna respuesta... no estamos para hablar de su diagnóstico ni de su tratamiento pero si, para ver entre todos cual es el "método" más eficaz para actuar con un público de niños "especiales". Que para mí todos los niños son especiales o tienen un algo especial... al fin y al cabo no son más que niños, unos u otros y como tal los debemos tratar.

Hablando de niños (que curioso) cualquier acción para que nos presten atención debe ir encaminada hacia el juego y eso es lo que debemos meditar… ¿Puedo jugar con ellos mientras actúo o dedico mi tiempo de actuación solo a mi técnica y me olvido del público?

----------


## MagDani

Este hilo me parece super interesante.

No soy (somos) terapeutas ni pretendemos serlo, pero es importante reconocer ciertas conductas para poder reconducir nuestro espectáculo (nuestra manera de presentarlo) acorde a las circunstancias, al público de cada actuación.

Hay veces que ves algún niño (suele pasar) que intenta meter baza, que dice "yo también me se un juego", yo.... tal o cual, quiero salir YOOOO, mientras salta de su asiento.

Si estoy en escenario, suelo hacer como que no lo he visto (en su primera interrupción) pero si persiste, trato de sacarlo a escena lo antes posible a hacer alguna cosa, a participar en un juego (de esos que el ayudante no te puede estropear nada) y después suelen calmarse, y si no lo hacen tengo la escusa perfecta para poder dirigirme a el con cariño y decirle: hay mas niños que quieren participar y tu ya has salido, siéntate y disfruta...

Hace una semana (el día 14) actué en un cole para dos cursos de 4 y  5 años, sin escenario y con un espacio para mi, muyyy pequeño, las interrupciones fueron constantes pero llevaderas, y realice juegos muy participativos (saqué a mas de 15 niños) y la interactuación mago público fue constante y agradable.

Es muy complicado y sobre todo para estas edades decir si tiene algún problema o es que son simplemente "niños"

----------


## Pulgas

> Hablando de niños (que curioso) cualquier acción para que nos presten atención debe ir encaminada hacia el juego y eso es lo que debemos meditar… ¿Puedo jugar con ellos mientras actúo o dedico mi tiempo de actuación solo a mi técnica y me olvido del público?


 
¡Qué mal futuro le espera a quien se "olvide" de su público (infanti o no) para centrarse en su técnica. Podrá hacer un número impecable, pero le faltará transmisión y ahí etara perdido: el público se le escapará, no disfrutará. Y siendo "el mejor", él tampoco podrá pasárselo bien. Un ojo en lo que hago; cien ojos en a quién se lo hago.

----------


## mago alcala

Cuánta razón tienes en lo que escribes Pulgas y cuanto tardan muchos magos en darse cuenta de esta filosofía básica, pero tan necesaria y absoluta en un espectáculo.

MagDani... ¡¡¡Sacaste a más de 15 niños de ayudantes!!! Eso no es un espectáculo eso es una ¡¡¡Superproducción mágica!!! ¿Cuánto tiempo te tiraste actuando? ¡¡¡Eres un monstruo!!!

----------


## MagDani

> MagDani... ¡¡¡Sacaste a más de 15 niños de ayudantes!!! Eso no es un espectáculo eso es una ¡¡¡Superproducción mágica!!! ¿Cuánto tiempo te tiraste actuando? ¡¡¡Eres un monstruo!!!


JAJAJA, estuve casi hora y media, de 15:30 a 16:45.

Pero hay "truco" hice juegos con la bolsa de cambios y tenía preparado uno con pañuelos de colores; sólo para este juego saqué a 6 niños.
Los puse uno al lado del otro y les entregué un pañuelo a cada uno (tenía un orden concreto: rojo, amarillo, verde, blanco, azul y rosa). Luego les pedí que metiesen uno a uno el pañuelo en la bolsa, después les pedí que se cogiesen de la mano y que no se soltasen y le pedí al primero que buscase su pañuelo de entre todos; que lo sacase, y salieron todos los pañuelos unidos entre sí en el mismo orden de colores en el que lo habían metido los niños. Luego volvieron a meterlos y se soltaron las manos y... voilá, los pañuelos salieron de nuevo sueltos. 
MAGIA PURA y 6 niños contentos.

Voy a aclarar una cosa: 
El cole es el cole donde van mis hijos, y mi hijo pequeño reiteradamente me había pedido que fuera a hacer magia (quería presumir de papá). Hablé con las profesoras y acordamos día y hora.
Cuando terminé, me quedé esperando a que saliese mi hija (que sale más tarde que el pequeño) y pude escuchar los comentarios de los niños.
La mayoría de los niños (saqué a casi todos) decían: MAMAAA ha venido un mago y me ha sacado a míiiiii.
Les encanta participar y hay juegos sencillos como el que he explicado en los que puedes hacer participes a tantos niños como pañuelos tengas.

Y aunque no viene a cuento, les hice mi versión de los osos amorosos de ignoto (en mi caso son pollitos) a tres profesoras, los niños casi lloran de la risa.

Pero no desviemos el tema. Creo que hacer participes del show a los niños más movidos es una buena idea, y la verdad es con esas edades se movían todos.

Un abrazo.

----------


## magomarcos

No más niños insoportables en tu fiesta infantil, solo niños atentos .
  Encontré la solución …… enviar de regalo RETALIN, a sus clientes y se acabó el problema de los niños con ADHD, en los que tienen ese problema y los que no lo tienen tendrán más concentración en tus efectos mágicos. Lo deben tomar media hora antes de que tu llegues.
  NO es broma entra en un traductor inglés – español e infórmate leyendo sobre el Retalin en este link Retalin Essay
  Puede tener contraindicaciones así que no lo tomes como algo verídico, sin la receta de un médico, lo importante es que están trabajando en el tema, se ve que leyeron en el foro sobre los niños insoportables.

----------


## Pulgas

Pues, sientiéndolo mucho, es un consejo que no voy a aceptar. Jamás se me ocurriría ofrecer unmedicamento a los niños, por muy insoportables que puedan resulta. Es que yo juego a ser mago, no médico.

----------


## Magnano

El que un niño se tome su medicación para el deficit de atención o para la hiperactividad es cosa de los padres, no de los magos. Creo que es como si va un mago a una fiesta de cumpleaños y le dice a los niños a que hora se han de ir a la cama o que tienen que comer para merendar....

----------


## mayico

Va... tranquilos, intuyo que Marcos aunque ha dicho que no es broma, se refiere a que no es broma que exista el medicamento, de hecho es normal que exista, pero... supongo que no lo dice en serio eso de recomendárselo a los padres... jejejejeje

----------


## nonolandia6

Bueno, comento esto porque como docente, estoy cansado de esta justificación del TDH. ¡Qué casualidad que se esté dando en estos tiempos que corren! No es casualidad amigos, los niños se aburren en clase porque lo que se da en ellas, es un aburrimiento comparado con todos los elementos de estímulos que tienen en la sociedad: Iphone, playstation, internet, etc.
El error de todo esto, no es el trastorno, sino en pensar que es un trastorno. Esto, amigos, no es un problema, al revés, es una buena virtud. Estos niños tienen desarrollada a edad temprana lo que se llama " El pensamiento divergente", esto significa que son capaces de responder a una pregunta con muchas respuesta. Un niño normal puede dar entre 10 y 15 repuestas a una pregunta como por ejemplo: ¿Para qué sirve la música? Y un niño con pensamiento divergente puede dar hasta 200 respuestas, esto es maravilloso y lo que hacemos es medicarlos para pararles este pensamiento.
Por otra parte, podemos decir que estos niños están siempre al 100% de sus capacidades, esto en personas normales solo ocurre cuando hacemos arte, música, pintura, magia, etc...
Amigos, hay que potenciar esta virtud, no los podemos medicar para que estén atontados, es un error fatal y los que estudiamos la docencia hoy en día, lo sabemos con seguridad. Os voy a dejar un video que os lo va a aclarar mejor de lo que yo lo he hecho aquí: YouTube - ‪Ken Robinson: Changing Paradigms (Spanish)

Por último... ¡Ni caso a lo que está diciendo Marcomago! ¡No sabe de lo que está hablando!

----------


## ignoto

Tanto mis tres hijos como yo padecemos SDAH y *ES* un trastorno. La medicación es carísima y tiene efectos secundarios.

¿Potenciar una deficiencia hormonal?

Desde luego...

----------


## nonolandia6

Ignoto la vida no es tan fácil como parece y te puedo asegurar que con este tema los médicos juegan a eso, a ser médicos!! ve el video te lo va a dejar más claro, la vida que vemos es una vida que nos hemos montado nosotros mismo y por eso tiene fallos como es normal. Fallos tan graves como agrupar a los niños en el colegio por la edad y no por su inteligencia en todos los ambitos, inteligencia emocional, pensamiento divergente, destrezas motrices etc... De verdad piensas que se soluciona con medicamentos¿? bueno piensa lo que quieras solo te pido que te informes más sobre el tema y que conozcas todas las opciones, por supuesto ni yo ni nadie te puede asegurar que es lo correcto y cuando digo nadie es nadie, es un tema muy actual que no está estudiado a fonfo. Es totalmente normal que si tú tienes TDH tus hijo también lo tengan, pero lo que si te puedo decir es que existten otras formas para solucionar, bueno más bien diria calmar porque solución por ahora no tiene, otras formas como la musicoterapia, algo que en España se está empezando a desarrollar cada vez más. Por último decir que si tú le quieres llamar trastorno yo le llamo de otras muchas formas, es tán fácil hoy dia de decir que un niño tiene TDH...
Por supuesto si fueran mis hijos no estarían medicados ( esto lo digo sin saber a ciencia cierta tú caso), y por supuesto potenciaria el pensamiento diverdente, esto es muy importante daros cuenta que esto es lo que tienen los genios de la historia, es decir, dar muchas respuestas a las que otros solo dan unas pocoa a una misma pregunta, esto es capacidad de creacción, capacidad para tener todos los sentidos al 100% de las capacidad, capacidad de imaginación. y muchas más capacidades. Se han hecho hace poco unos text a 1500 niños de temprana edad, creo que el 70% tenian unas capacidades asombrosas y por supuesto por este pensamiento divergente, a que no imaginais que a pasado cuando se los han hecho a los 18 años, pues sí, ese pensamiento divergente habia bajado a cifras escandalosas, es decir que creemos que nuestros hijo cada vez van aprediendo más poruqe los vemos más educados, pero educados para que, para una sociedad capitalista, y donde queda la genialidad, la creatividad, bufff... podría seguir horas escribiendo sobre esto.
Gracias por vuestra atención este tema es muy interesante

----------


## Coloclom

Nonolandia6, yo no sé nada del tema, pero sí que intento aplicar siempre la lógica (mi lógica) a las cosas, y hay algún aspecto contigo que no comparto.

Dices que no es un trastorno, yo creo que sí. Tal vez no sea algo negativo, ni mucho menos, porque para según qué cosas prefiero estas clase de niños antes que a cualquier otro; pero si los médicos lo diagnostican así, sus razones tendrán.

Y luego presentas la diversidad de respuestas como algo positivo, y pones como ejemplo a los genios, cuando en realidad es todo lo contrario, y soy tajante porque no lo digo yo, sino que ya lo dijo Albert Einstein al afirmar que puede haber un millón de respuestas pero sólo una es válida cuando se busca la mejor opción. Esto es cátedra, una afirmación inamovible.

Yo no quiero un hijo un hijo que me de 200 respuestas a mi pregunta, sino que me de una sola respuesta que sacie lo que le haya preguntado.

Y no creo que la medicación tenga como fin bloquear su cerebro, si ocurre o no lo desconozco; pero pienso que tal vez haya casos en que sea necesario recurrir a ello, por supuesto que no habrá que dárselo a todos los niños. Yo tengo 28 crios en mi equipo de fútbol y los 28 son excelentes. La temporada pasada tuve 14 y sólo uno me dio problemas. Más que por problemas suyos, por ignorancia mia.

De modo que si de 50 o 100 niños (o los que sean), uno necesita tomarse una tila o lo que proceda porque realmente tenga una enferdad, tampoco me parece tan mal. Eso sí, siempre que lo determine una persona con los conocimientos necesarios.

Lo de agrupar a crios por diferentes edades, al margen de que no nos pondríamos de acuerdo sobre qué método utlizar para medir algo que no se puede medir (la inteligencia) y lo costoso que ello sería en caso de hacerlo; me parece poco menos que una majadería. Aunque de esto podemos hablar en otro hilo.

De todas formas esto son pareceres mios, ya que yo no sé nada del tema. Ignoto me consta que sabe un rato del tema.

----------


## nonolandia6

Mira coloclom, lo primero es que no se puede defirnir una cosa que no se sabe controlar, es decir no se puede decir trastorno a una cosa que no tiene control, ya que aunque tú no te lo creeas estas pastillas tipo trankilimacin, ritaldin, esertia, torecan, son pastillas para el control de la imperactividad, esto es imposible de medir a todos por igual asi que algunos los quedará mas inquietos y a otros no tanto, lo cual esto no es positivo. Por supuesto que es algo negativo si no se controla, pero controlado es algo maravilloso. Lo de las respuestas no lo digo yo, lo dicen muchos profesionales el pensamiento divergente es una de las mejores cualidades que tiene el hombre para ser creativo, no te quedes en lo superficiald de lo que digo, no se trata de dar respuestas a lo loco, y por supuesto estas repuestas no es lo maravilloso si el poder darlas, las respuesta es lo de menos. Estoy de acuerdo con tigo en que habrá casos que necesite tratamiento, pero yo lo dejaría para los casos más extremos. Como no van a estar inquietos en un aula donde se dan conceptos que aburren, teniendo fuera millones de elementos mucho mas llamativos, television, publicidad, ordenadores, internet... Por último decir que yo no sé lo que sabe ni lo que no sabe Ignoto sobre esto, a lo mejor es un experto y en su caso la mejor opción a sido la medicación, yo solo expongo que hay otras salidas más recomendadas y que los tratamientos tienen una serie de desventajas a un precio muy alto que hay que pagar como son las cualidades de un ser humano

PD:Lo de que agrupar a los niños por su inteligencia es una majadería ya creo que te as colado por causa de una ignorancia justificada

----------


## ignoto

Por partes:
-A grandes rasgos, el SDAH o TDAH está ocasionado por una deficiencia glandular que provoca una producción inadecuada de hormonas.
-El medicamento con el que se trata en España es el CONCERTA o, como complemento, el RUBIFEN. Y eso, son anfetaminas.
-Puede verse como una ventaja en casos de CI alto, pero solamente uno de mis hijos y yo superamos los 130 puntos de CI. Para los otros dos chiquillos es, simple y llanamente, una pu**da de la naturaleza.
-No siempre va asociado a una hiperactividad evidente (solamente uno de mis hijos es hiperactivo, los otros tres no lo somos).

Y no me parece, ni me parecerá, sensato el considerar como ventaja una deficiencia glandular.

P.D. *NADIE* ha conseguido demostrar que se puede regenerar una glándula con música.

----------


## Magnano

Lo siento mucho pero estoy con Ignoto en este tema, estas cosas no se pueden tomar a la ligera, son temas que se tienen que tratar seriosamente y nosotros no somos nadie para medicar a nadie a menos que estemos capacitados para ello.

Imagina que contratas a un payaso para la fiesta de cumpleaños de tu hijo y este te dice, mire, su hijo va a tener que tomarse esto, esto y aquello porque sino me va a arruinar el espectáculo. ¿Le harías caso a este deconocido? Ni que sea conocido, ¿quién le ha dado el poder de medicar a tu hijo? Sinceramente, si no soy medico no voy a jugar a serlo.

----------


## mayico

Correcto Colo... Sarapón es enfermero y ni se le ocurriria asistir a nadie si esta actuando, logicamente si no es nada grave, y no por el hecho de estar actuando, sino por el hecho de que ni un enfermero puede recetar, vamos ni un farmaceutico y eso que se dedican a algo mas cercano a la salud...

----------


## nonolandia6

No sé sigo opinando lo mismo!!! y por supuesto que está demostrado que la música es un buen tratamiento para este problema, no se si generará nada, pero si se que es buena para eso. El problema es que en Esapaña la musicoterapia no está desarrollada, pero la música en paises como argentina se utiliza para niños con hiperactividad, para la demencia, para la ansiedad, para la agonía de una persona en el momento de morir, para niños con sindrome de DOWN, para niños autistas... para muchas cosas más. Simplemente es que estamos muy retrasados en este tema aunque ya hay varios centros hasta incluso en Cáceres han abierto un centro hace una semana. Ignoto medicamentos hay muchos no solo los que has nombrado, a un nió de mi clase le dan trankilimazin y es un niño con TDH que significa trastorno por défitic de atención con hiperactividad, la "A" digamos que no se nombra aunque esta como sigla.*
*

----------


## Pulgas

Aunque me parece muy interesante todo lo que se está diciendo acerca del síndrome/síntoma/trastorno/enfermedad... o como cada quién quiera llamarlo, me resultaría mucho más enriquecedor que devolviésemos la conversación a su contexto: un mago se dispone a actuar y se encuentra con una conducta/actitud que encaja dentro de lo que describís. ¿Cómo debe comportarse?
La musicoterapia, en este caso no me sirve, ese es un estímulo a largo plazo; la medicación no me compete. Soy mago, soy artista: mis pretensiones no van más allá. ¿Qué hago?

*** **** ***
 *** *

----------


## ignoto

Anteayer mismo tuve uno con un fuerte componente de déficit de atención. Tenía el comportamiento normal de estos casos. En este en particular, su fijación era recoger las cartas del centro del escenario (estaban detrás mío).
Como no era plan el volver atrás en el tiempo y darle un vaso ce Cocal-cola o una taza de café media hora antes (los tranquilizantes empeoran en lugar de ayudar), pues me limité a advertirle que se tendría que ir si no se comportaba.
Se comportó y punto.
La alternativa cuando la compulsión es tan fuerte es artísticamente poco adecuada pero es peor no hacer nada.

----------


## Xeic

Buenaaaaas,

El TDAH es una enfermedad que no todo el mundo entiende. Sin más este año a una compañera de mi hija se lo han diagnosticado ahora está en tratamiento y ha mejorado mucho, pero el "idiota" del profesor lleva un año y medio diciendo que lo que tiene la niña es mucha tonteria i que lo que deberian hacer los padres es ponera a raya. Com es normal las notas eran fatales i todo era culpa de la niña, que era una vaga. Por supuesto ahora con la medicació y con otro profesor a su cuidado la cosa ha mejorado mucho.


El otro diaa yo me encontre en una comunion con un niño con TDAH (por suerte sus padres me avisaron), lo cogi como mi super ayudante, lo vestí de mago y lo hacia venir con migo, sentarse, y así como no paraba quieto me fue fenomenal y los padres encantadíiiisimos.

----------


## Prendes

A ver, sí es un trastorno, sí es una enfermedad, y aunque saben que está relacionado con la secreción de dopamina (principalmente) aún quedan dudas hacerca de por qué se produce.

Lo que si es verdad es que está sobrediagnosticado: hay muchos casos que como el niño no atiende en clase y es desobediente entonces ya tiene TDAH.

----------


## Pulgas

Sigo pensando que es un error que nos perdamos en cosas que no competen a lso magos: si es una enfermedad, si es un diagnóstico, si está sobrediagnosticado, si... Creo que debemos llevar la conversación a la repercusión que tiene para nosotros como magos.
Desde ese punto de vista me parece correcta la forma de actuar de Xeic en su espectáculo. El problema es que casi nunca sabemos si un peque está diagnosticado o no.

----------

